# Remission for founder prone horses?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Bumping! Heard good things about it, but no experience. Hope some replies can enlighten!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I use it on my mare with metabolic issues and really like it. It is part hoof support (compare ingredients with Farrier's Formula), and part metabolic support (magnesium, chromium, etc.).It also has pre- and probiotics.

To call it cost effective would be an understatement - it's so cheap, I see no reason to not give it a try.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

What does it do exactly? And the feed my horse is on also has pre and probiotics. Would that matter if they both have that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

It supports the growth of quality hoof (hence the similar ingredients to Farrier's Formula) and supports metabolic function (magnesium, chromium, etc.). Think of it kind of as a mineral supplement targeted at the specific needs of IR and EMS horses.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I use it for my blimp-air fern-always in danger of laminitis- Arab. It has helped a great deal with getting rid of all the classic " upholstery" he had, cresty neck, fat deposits around withers, tailhead.
It is cheap, has, as stated, other goodies, and definitely won't hurt.
www.magnesium4horses.com ....click on the link in the article.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Would it interfere with the fact that my feed also has pre&probiotics? Also, would it interfere with thyroid meds If i were to put him on any? My guy doesn't have any fatty deposits but is just a tank and on the chubby side in general.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd try without the thyroid meds first. We all agreed that your horse wasn't fat, didn't we? And we also agreed to have doubts about this vet's knowledge of the matter. I am seriously worried that certain med's given for no reason do more bad than good, and once the "arsenal" is all used up, what's left to do......
Keep feeding what you feed, add the Remission and work him. Make sure his feet are trimmed PROPERLY to get rid of the last 1-2 degrees rotation. 
You can get him tested for Insulin resistance. Now THAT would shed some light.......


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Forgot....the pre-and probiotics will not hurt


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

upholstery! hehe!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't under no circumstances hurt his feelings, ya know;-)


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He's currently lame-not due to foundering. His lameness is a whole nother issue. I wasnt a fan of putting him on the meds but it may be a good couple months until he's sound. Or he may never be again. I'm not sure what it is. I got him and he was sound with shoes. Pulled them and he was ouchy. (Pulled them in Nov.) he's lame without them so put them back on last Wednesday and now he's still lame. Going to give him another week and my farrier wants to try pads and possibly silicone? I'm using a new farrier who I love. But anyway. Can't work him currently til this issue is situated. **sigh** this horse will be the death of me. 

Thanks though, I'm going to try the Remission. It's only $20 at my local Tractor Supply so not like its crazy expensive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It'll last about two months, so it's absolutely affordable
Anybody has any idea what is wrong? And lame how, both feet or just one, on hard ground or soft/always? I might be getting on your nerves with this, but now we have loosie here on the thread and current hoof pictures are in order....;-)


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

No worries, you're not on my nerves.  I feel like I'm on everyones nerves because I always post about this darn horse!

With shoes he's lame at a trot not at a walk. He's only lame on his left front which is also the one he foundered on. We put hoof testers on his fronts and the right was fine but the left was sensitive on the outer part of the hoof- not near the coffin bone. I bought him with shoes on and he was sound so we tried that first. So far still lame but he walks alot better. He's lame on the gravel driveway trotting but in the grass ring he's on/off. My boyfriend got on him who weighs about 250 got on him and he was then lame at a walk which he never is. 

I almost think this horse _thinks_ he's in pain and limps. I mean he could well be still in some pain but I buted him for two days and he was still limping. So I almost think this horse sometimes believes its going to hurt when it doesn't at all. (Not saying that's the reason behind it. It's just my thoughts but we are still investigating why he's lame)

My new farrier is slowly taking more toe off which is what my vet recommended and my old farrier didnt do. Will try to get pix tomorrow of his feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Get pix, from the side, if at all possible taken from ground level. I have a suspicion........oh, of course sole, front and from behind;-)


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Pix of the lame foot or both fronts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Both


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright! Ill be going there later so ill get some. 

Now how much should I feed? It says for maitenence feed 1/2 ounce per day per 1000 pounds body weight. 

Should I give a loading dose? Or should I just give the 1/2 ounce right off the bat? And my gelding is roughly 1100/1200 pounds. Is a 1/2 ounce okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Do the loading dose and watch for changes. Since he doesn't have anywhere near the upholstery mine has, it will provably not be very obvious. I " loaded" for about a month, then maintained, now I'm back to loading, I need more effect;-)
But you should be fine with a month of loading.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It doesn't say anything about a loading dose but I'm assuming I can just double up the maintenance dose? So give an ounce for his "loading". What changes should I look for? And will it hurt him if I load him for a month then maintain? Sorry, I try to get all my questions out before I start to feed. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

